# surgery



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Just scheduled Maples appointment to get her spayed for this Thursday. Thinking about getting an owner chip placed in her at the same time. Any thoughts form the forum about micro chipping? Anyone ever recover their dog using one?
We've never lost a dog but would sure hate to start now.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

When we had Ziva spayed a couple months ago they chipped her while she was there. Hopefully we will never have reason to find out if it works.


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

I view chipping as a good thing in the event they ever lose their collar. Does anyone know any negatives?

A couple years back I had found a dog without any ID tags near a print shop that I used for making t-shirts. I thought it may have escaped from the Vet next door, but they rather unsympathetically told me it was not theirs or their problem. I asked them if they would call the authorities and hold the dog in one of their kennels, since I cannot take a dog anywhere with me on a motorcycle, which they also declined. Then I asked if I could use a phone to call the authorities, they finally offered to scan the dog for a chip first, the owner's name and number popped up, and we called them. The owner didn't even know their dog was missing...


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hobie is also getting spayed Thursday and we are having her microchipped. It is $40 and covered by our pet insurance.

Besides being good for locating her if she is lost, my vet has said that with dogs that are more commonly stolen (such as purebreds), if someone tries to claim Hobie as their own and takes her to the vet, a scan will reveal that she's mine, not the thief's.

Hopefully we will never need to test that theory.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

we've had Purdey chipped just for peace of mind that if anyone tries to pass her off as theirs we have proff!! but I have heard negative remarks about vets and chipping just that sometimes they don't always contact the owner asap then charge a kennel/storage fee but I think thats more to do with poor vets than chipping. go for it!
BB


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc is chipped but thankfully we've not needed it. My theory is that even if someone did take him, they'd most likely put him back the next day  It wasn't expensive and worth the peace of mind - mostly that if he got out and someone found him they could find us.

Also there has been a recent spate of dog thefts in our area - apparently for dog-fighting (they're mostly taking big dogs) which makes me very sad.


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Rossi is chipped, its actually the law here - new puppies must be chipped. 

Speaking from experience (I work for a Local Council) many many dogs are reunited with their families soley because they have chips and are able to be scanned at shelters or at the local dog pound. I know of dogs from the other end of the country that have been found in our area and successfully reunited due to chips. There are also instances where dogs are stolen, scanned at vets later and then found to be owned by someone else!

Well worth it I say! (my burmese cat is microchipped too and was missing a month before he was found and returned to me due to being scanned)


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Both of ours are chipped. It's cheap insurance to make sure you don't lose them.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

The vet called,every thing went well. She is awake but groggy. She got a microchip with an annual membership fee. We can pick her up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Maple's home. The pain pill is doing nothing to keep her from wanting to rough house. The incision is about 4 to 5 inches long. I was surprised at the length. We got her chipped. The company is HomeAgain. They also removed 2 canine teeth that hadn't fallen out. Glad to have her home, it was quite here yesterday.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Glad to hear Maple is on her way to recovery! Hobie had her surgery Thursday and is definitely not herself yet (though at least now she's eating and her tail is wagging).

It is so strange to not hear her tearing through the house, up and down the stairs!


----------

